# Fun with my P&S



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Just having some fun with my little P&S and a tree in the backyard today...


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Oh, and a hubcap..


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

OK, I think I know how you got the tree all twisted. You just grab the trunk and run in a circle really fast and snap the shot before the tree has a chance to figure out what is going on. But flipping a car over and over seems almost impossible. 

Great job.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I just wrap a rope around my tripod like an old lawn mower starter and give a pull, timed carefully with a remote shutter release and a little photoshop just for good measure (-:}.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Arlon, Your so talented. I was going to ask you if you got dizzy. haha


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

gee whizz Arlon, the things you put that little camera through. lol

thanks Jack, i nearly died laughing. 

rosesm


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Here's a zinnia (before and after) I shot with the P&S last summer..










After 4 mouse clicks with PSE:









These are a lot of fun...


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Hmmmmm Rich


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

that zinnia seems like it's a bit of an extrovert  actually, you make it look like my blue glass ball (a hand blown ornament). quite neat. 

Chef Rich, i love it when you 'Hmmmmmm'  always gives me a giggle.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I'll post some others from images out of DSLR's later but the point here is that someone with nothing more than a $125 P&S camera and a free copy of PS elemnets 3.0 (came free with the purchase of a mouse a few months ago) can have a lot of fun too. You don't have to have $10,000 in equipment and an exotic location to have fun.

Point is to just get out there and take some pictures, experiment, learn and be a little creative. Top two where from my yard yesterday (hub cap while I was washing my truck), Zinnia was it the Island of a local gas station (P&S is usually in my ashtray just for such ocassions).

Here's an office building shot out of my truck window at a stop light on the way home yesterday..


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Arlon, I love the way you find different things to accomplish with your various cameras and lenses. No holds barred...you are ready to shoot at anything that holds your interest. Keep it up. 

K...we are all glad that we could get you to giggle so easily. rich


----------

